# North American Sieger Show!!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's in Virginia this year! Only an hour and a half away from where I am (It's in Reston)! Anybody else going? xD!!!!

http://www.nass2010.com/


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Questa's breeder is going. She is leaving today and coming home Monday. Was going to take Questa but the logistics of same did not work for us. 
She IS taking pictures of Questa and is going to try to interest handlers in her.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> It's in Virginia this year! Only an hour and a half away from where I am (It's in Reston)! Anybody else going? xD!!!!
> 
> http://www.nass2010.com/


::: pouting :::
no.

I could kick myself the year the WUSV was in Cincinnati, about 2 1/2 hours away, and I didn't go. If I could drop-kick myself, I would.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't think I've ever asked, but where is Auz from?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I briefly considered driving up, but then I realized it was around 6.5 hours away... not the 4 hours I'd conjured up in my head. 

Meh.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I don't think I've ever asked, but where is Auz from?


germany.
XD


----------

